
ITunes University and the classroom: Can podcasts replace Professors? - pchristensen
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6VCJ-4V5GCPP-2&_user=10&_rdoc=1&_fmt=&_orig=search&_sort=d&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=e37f858b8a49dca5d5cd6a8c85494e7a
======
pchristensen
Two writeups about it:

[http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/02/25/25re...](http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/02/25/25readwriteweb-
itunes_u_proves_better_than_class.html)

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16624-itunes-
universit...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16624-itunes-university-
better-than-the-real-thing.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news)

It was one psychology lecture of 64 students, half went to class, half skipped
class but listened to the podcast. The podcast group did better on a test one
week later.

